# volvo penta web site or forum??? HELP!



## capnjim02 (Jul 25, 2002)

a friend of mine has a boat with the 2000 series volvo engine that has developed an overheating problem that no one seems to be able to diagnose . I can''t seem to find any sites with any info on this engine, which is not the case with my yanmar. I have been able to find quite a few places that basically say the best use for this engine is to attach a chain to it and use it as a mooring. can any one out there Help!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2000)

Try 

http://www.boatered.com/forum/

www.volvopenta.com

Overheating is related either to a failure in water cooling, or a wrong dimension of propeller.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a VP 2003 that was driving me nuts. I removed the heat exchanger, took it to a radiator shop and had it inspected and cleaned. It was fine, slapped it back on and I was still runnning hot. 

So (under sail I might note) I ripped out the elbow where the salt-water return from the heat exchanger meets with the exhaust from the engine. Sure enough, clogged to the hilt. A long skinny screwdriver let me clean the two ports and I was back in business, no problems ever since. I wish I did this in the first place, because it was a LOT easier than taking the heat exchanger off. This elbow is located on the top of the engine in the very back and the exhaust hose connects to it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The boat I recently bought has a volvo penta engine in it, though I''m not sure off-hand what series. The original owner mentioned that he''d had an overheating problem with it, and had trouble diagnosing it too. Finally, someone suggested that the factory heat exchanger was actually too small for the engine, and so he mounted a larger one and never had any problems after that. Sounds strange to me, but I can''t argue with the results.


----------



## saywhat (Aug 17, 2003)

try www.dieselclinic.com/forums


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

21 years ago I purchased one of the first 2003 engines produced. Of course I had many overheating problems but all of them were relatively easy to solve. First of all I removed permanently the heat exchanger(it was an engineering disaster. Here are some of the other problems: Barnacles in the intake valve, many pump failures, the outlet hole in the back of engine block to the manifold clogged, the elbow at the pump inlet clogged. The easiest way to solve the overheating problem is to dismantle the whole system, including the head, and clean all the passage ways. I do this every third year. Note that Volvo Penta parts are very expensive so with the exception of the head and rocker arm gaskets I make my own. Also note that the whole injector system is from Bosch and a lot cheaper from Bosch than from Volvo. Also the starter is from Hitachy and the alternator from Paris-Rhone. Any more questions please E mail me Good luck


----------



## capnjim02 (Jul 25, 2002)

UPDATE ON OVERHEATING VOLVO!!!! found the mixing elbow cloged with rust, cleaned! no change. installed new thermostat, no change. new impeller in pump, no change. removed drain plug for block (rear lower end of block) not a drop of water came out. removed upper plug forward, water drained out of this one. poked around in lower one, then put a pipe fitting in it with adapter to hook up to shore water hose to hopefully break free the crap built up in block by back flushing. did this a couple of times with out any luck. 
so it seems that it will be used the rest of the season running at 2000 rpm. at this rpms it runs at 200deg. and will move the boat at 5 knots, slow, but still gets there. looks like the old remove it over the winter, rebuild it, and have the block boiled out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We found the inlet hose collapsed going to waterpump pickup. We purchased the boat Nov.2002 with a MD2020 19HP Volvo. 
We just pulled the boat to deal with a broken strut and found A poorly applied bottom paint blocking 50% of the water pickupScreen.


----------



## Sunspot Baby (Nov 12, 2002)

This comes a little late but I just saw the string.

I had a similar problem. I would never have found it if a problem had not developed with one of the sail drives.

Zebra muscles in the passages.

The raw water pick up for the Penta is through the sail drive casting. Passages are small and easily blocked.

I solved my problem with new through-hulls and proper sea strainers. FYI, my Volvos are raw rater cooled and must run cooler than units with heat exchangers.

One additional problem was instrument related rather than a real temperature issue. Thanks to lower cost of technology, infrared thermometers are within reach of the do it yourself mechanic. I got one at Sears for ~$50. That helped me see that overheating was not the issue. New sending units fixed the mis-indicating and false alarm.

Works great now.

Sunspot Baby


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2000)

Hi Sunspot,

Very interesting. Never heard before about those thermometers. How did you connect it?

Regards Fernando


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Infrared Thermometers are non-contact devices. You just point it at your "target", and read a temperature (or more often a color, indicating a reletaive temp.).
Regards,
Gord


----------



## dalheux (May 18, 2010)

J'ai un nouveau moteur volvo penta 2009 tout fonctionne bien. Le tacomètre
nidique pas le temps d'utilisation et il me donne un message il me demande de le mettre à jour (update). De quel facon je fais cette mise à jour.
qui peux me répondre???


----------



## dalheux (May 18, 2010)

J'Ai des Nations Unies nouveau Moteur Volvo Penta 2009 Tout fonctionne Bien. Le tacomètre
Pas Le Temps nidique d'utilisation et il me Donne-moi un message des Nations Unies il Demande de le mettre à jour (update). De quel facon JE FAIS this mise à jour.
Qui Peux-moi Répondre???


----------

